# same sex defacto visa advice



## Keng (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I been here for a while now, I thought I might need some question and help.

Me and my girlfriend became friends in an dating online site since January 2014 and started relationship since February 14, 2014 (long distance relationship)
we just celebrate our 1st year anniversary last Feb 14, 2015.

But I first met her July 2, 2014, she visited me in the Philippines and we lived together for 1 Month and been apart for 2 Months because she need to go back to Australia for work. I visited her in Australia October 15, 2014 (Visa subclass 600) no restriction and got extended until July 15, 2015.

My question is that is it possible for me to apply for a Partner Visa onshore this coming July 2015 before my Tourist Visa expired?

by that time we officially lived together for 1 year. 2 months apart due to her work but with continuous relationship.

Please help. Thank you.

Status:
Me: Visa subclass 600 until July 15, 2015 (no restriction)
Girlfriend: Australian Citizen


----------

